# 1/35 Dora



## Dave621955

It's beginning the snow season so I thought I'd start this one.








I'm not planning to get it done anytime soon but thought you might like to see it come together. Once I unpacked the monster and spread out some parts one gets the picture as to just how big it's going to be.








































Yup, that's a 1/25th "48 Ford" model kit next to the barrel - and thats minus the breech!








this is two hours work just getting the parts together for the cars, cleaning up will be another couple of hours. Thank goodness for retirement (and winter)

As always any suggestions, references or "friendly" helpful criticism would be great. Please enjoy Dave


----------



## Medic17

Looks, cool I thought you said you live up in the U.P. If so I think winter will be there pretty soon!!!


----------



## Ace Airspeed

Wow!

Looks like this kit will see you through a good bit of the winter.......


----------



## miniature sun

Looking forward to this as I have one in my stash but nowhere to put it at the moment.


----------



## Dave621955

Boy the holidays are time consuming -- but the food is worth it!! Yup Medic 17 I do live in the U.P., about as far south as possible without having curling as the national sport and it's snowing today so it's basement time!! So far I have the brake assembly pre-assemblies together and the rest of the parts cleaned up. 








I hope to get the assemblies finished today but I can see already lining them up with the wheels will be a problem so?? I have started to assemble the barrel because in my experience barrel seams on larger tubes are never perfect and guess what?? Right again. It's going to take severas coats of filler to even out the curve in the joining pionts.
















Just as a note the barrel assembly, not including the breech is longer than the Leopold (which I will finish and post once Tamiya paint is shipped to the far reaches of Michigan) and weighs more that the entire leopold. 

Two more days to work on her and then between company and relatives it'll be another three weeks!! I just keep telling my self "The food is worth it!"


----------



## Rotwang

You asked for references. Here is some from the Von Abt guys:
http://www.vonabt.co.uk/dios/Dora_Post/album/index.html


----------



## 70XR7

I've sold two of these in my store. I always wanted to build one, but the wife said we had to sell it. Thanks for showing what it looks like, really looking forward to following your build!


----------



## Dave621955

Holidays over, company gone, colder than heck outside so it's model time again. I'm trying to finish up on the cars but the instructions leave a lot to the imagination. For anyone out there building this thing I found that not completing the brake assemblies before mounting the axels, wheels and side frames will save on broken parts - lots of them!!! I put the assemblies together this far








put the cars together, you'll need lots of clamps and clothes pins








then mount the wheels, axels ... and fish the partial brake assemblies under the axels and glue them down. Then put the brake shoes on level them up to the wheels and glue em up. Like the Leopold (which is almost finished now that Tamiya paints are comming back in the US) you can't see the brakes or suspension when it's together so being picky isn't necessary but me being me I want them equal all around so .








and many, many hours all four are with complete and equal spaced brakes and suspension








Now to modify the air tanks because they won't fit under the axels and I'm on to the parts you will actually be able to see.
The trouble I had doing it their way was that this is made out of ABS plastic not styrene and is very, very brittle so when forcing the wheels in place the brake shoe arms break. I guess thats why the company supplise many many extras.


----------



## John P

Where would we be without clothes pins?


----------



## Dave621955

John P said:


> Where would we be without clothes pins?


Got that right!!!
Well I'm finished with the parts you can't see without a dental mirror and on to parts you can see.

























I got a late but fantastic Christmas present from my wife.








I'll need an addition on the house if I build these too.


----------



## surfsup

You have your work cut out for you by the look of it with your future Builds Dave. Nice work so far on the Dora Too.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955

I found some metal wire that should work well for replacing the hand rails which are a bit to big for scale. And some great scale expanded metal for the catwalks and such.
















I built a platform and put the track together in order to have a place to store the Dora while working on it. Even with just the cars built I realized they take up to much room to just leave them on the bench. The thing is 7 feet long..


----------



## Els

I don't know how you can maintain such a high level of work on such repetitive tasks like this. The clean up of those parts alone would probably send me over the edge. Nice job so far and I can't wait to see this monster finished.
Els


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks Els but since I'm already over the edge there's nothing to worry about.

I made a couple of modifications on the cars, which is to say I made 8 out of 4..
















which was easier to do than I thought it would be. I just needed to head for the wood shop and these
















with the ends boxed and the spring hangers built they are ready for the thousand other parts before they are finallly done.








The reason for cutting them are two fold. First, the real Dora had eight five axle cars under her. With four ten axle cars it couldn't get around a curved rail. Second (and more important for me) the cars wouldn't fit flat on the track, they are bowed. The weight of it would probably flatten it out but - what the heck.


----------



## surfsup

Beautiful work Dave. Watching this one with keen interest.....Cheers Mark


----------



## schweinhund227

Man ! You will be stuck in that Basement of yours for at least the next 6 months.... 

Awesome thou ! I envy you ! in a way ! 

I am retired as well but.... needed another job to compensate for my Hobby expenses.... LOL

Good luck with the project.... I will for sure follow each installments !!! :dude:

Norm.


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks for the coments Mark, more pics today or tomorrow. Then back to the Leopold project. 
Norm, a few of years before retirment I picked out some of the kits I'd want to build that I figured I'd never afford on my pemsion, did some overtime and as soon as I had them on the selves - outta there!!! When they are gone I'll be doing the same thing, actually I've been practicing -- "Welcome to Wal-Mart" -- I should do fine there.

Again thanks for all the comments. This site has been as much fun as the model building. Dave


----------



## Dave621955

I put what seems to be about a hundered more parts on the cars in the past couple days and after about a hundered more I should have them done. Hopefully I can get some primer on the cars this weekend. 
























The part that holds, what I assume is a brake handle was a bit bulky so it got sanded down to a much narrower and thinner size.
















Research on the "real" Dora is pretty hard to do since it was in existance for so short a time. There is a book out there about it but for how much it costs, if you can find one, and for the amout of time I'd use it I guess I'll just have to guess at some of the detail.


----------



## Dave621955

I was able to finish up the cars the past couple of days. I had to scratch build a couple of boxes, modify a few parts on the wagons, but I think they are done.








































Primer tomorrow and back to the Leopold for a bit.


----------



## Dave621955

A few more changes and scratch built add ons. I noticed a couple of parts on the cars that are either not supposed to be there, mounted in a different place or just way out of scale. But thats modeling!!


----------



## Ace Airspeed

Excellent progress so far, Dave. I love the grated steps.


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks Ace, I will probably use it for some of the walkways also.

I was able to get the side frames together and some of the scratch building done. The original has flanged steel on the lower frames and what looks to be oilers or hydraulic lines which were omitted on the kit, so that's what Evergreen is for.
























This thing is going to be rather large. The boxed kit is a 1/24 Ford custom. The barrel is laying on the table in front of the kit.


----------



## Ace Airspeed

Dave621955 said:


> This thing is going to be rather large. The boxed kit is a 1/24 Ford custom. The barrel is laying on the table in front of the kit.


Wow! I hope you have some real estate to display it.


----------



## Dave621955

I know what you mean Ace. I'll probably be looking for a home for it when it's done. I got to start building smaller stuff..


----------



## Dave621955

A little update on the Dora. I made up a few of the catwalks that are going to be replaced. The expanded metal looks pretty good. It's about the same scale as the HO scale deckplate I picked up for a couple of the platforms that need to be built.
























I've spent some time on the breech and loading block. Some parts needed to be replaced and some needed to be added.








































Now it's either on to finishing up the catwalks or get the nerve to cut up the barrel, I still am undecided. I think getting it back together "STRAIGHT" after chopping it into about eight pieces wont be easy!


----------



## John P

So let's see... 1/35 of 800mm is 22.85mm - so the barrel on this model has a bore bigger than a 20mm cannon!

That's about .90 caliber, or _slightly _smaller than a 10 gauge shotgun bore...

A 12 Gauge shotgun bore is only about 18.5mm!


----------



## Dave621955

Yup John, it's a hair bigger than the 12 guage. I wish I could shoot the thing when it's finished.

I was able to finish the outside catwalks using the mesh. I think there are still a few that need replacing around the elevators and power house. I'm dryfitting some of the bigger pieces and figuring out ladders and such now.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

That's the barrel??? I thought it was a 1:1 Lightsaber !!


----------



## surfsup

Man that is huge but you are doing a fantastic Job Dave.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Ace Airspeed

And I thought it looked huge without the gun......:lol:

Looking great, Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks for the comments guys. It's still fun and if possible I'd like to get it done for our spring show, May 19th. So far as I can tell the parts never stop comming.
























I set a couple of handrails in place and I think they look just fine. Not perfect but just fine. I will redo the rail on the top of the breach attachment part.
















With that underway I decided to cut the barrel. I'm wondering how the heck I'll get it back together "straight". There's six pieces and no line up pins?? It will be about 3/4 the length of the kit but from doing a LOT of searching for pictures it does definately need shortening. I'd recieved some information from a builder in Portugal who had a set of Gustav (Dora's sister gun) prints and he sent me the specs to shorten the thing, where to cut, how much to take out, etc..
























I'll put some time into it today and see how it goes. I'm still trying to figure out a way to put the thing completly together for building catwalks around the loading platform but still be able to take it apart for painting?? The four screws that hold the rear gantry and loading platform are screwed down "before" the top plates glued on that the loading and trolly mechinism attach to. Well thats modeling I guess!


----------



## Dave621955

It wasn't to hard to do. Patience!!



































And it looks a lot better when done.


----------



## Ace Airspeed

Excellent work, Dave. :thumbsup:

The figure really really brings home just how truly immense this beast was.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Dave621955 said:


> I wish I could shoot the thing when it's finished.
> 
> With a barrel that size you wouldn't need to shoot - you could _club_ someone to death with it! From a something-to-do-in-winter thread this has become a superb master class. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks for the comments, I'm glad your enjoying the build.

Got some uninterupted time today - unplugged the phone! made a few more modifications. There was supposed to be a raised platform by the breech.
















If you notice the white tubes, kinda look like manhole covers, I modified the rear loading platform so I could complete the building of it, detail it out and then remove it for painting and reassembly. Strange assembly instructions for this model because the inside frame and all the stuff in there couldn't be painted once assembled but the design of the model required it to be assembled before painting?? sorry, just venting...
The lower handrail support post was made at a 90 degree from the stairs. I'm not sure if it was right but it looked odd so I made it like a regular handrail and put a new center rail in.








original access step








modified access step
















toe kicks added to the catwalks. I don't think OSHA was around then but I'd assume they were there since they are on the Leopold.
















I hope tomorrow is as prosporous, if so I may just finish it for the spring show.


----------



## surfsup

Man that is awesome what you have done so far. Looking forward to seeing in all her Glory when you are done.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Rondo

I'll echo what Mark said. This must be one of the ultimate styrene kits and your improvements take it even higher. 

I recall a Guns & Ammo cover story on this gun back in the seventies. Never would have dreamed there would be a kit of it.


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks Mark and Rondo.

Well after a quick trip to see our granddaughter and help out the son with a welding project it's back to the Dora. I'd "almost" forgotten how much fun welding was. I think there are only two more catwalks and two platforms to replace with grateing and Ill have those done.
















And I think I'd mentioned that I wasn't going to replace the handrails but --- They will look a lot better I think. Besides I put the two long top railings someplace so they wouldn't get bent or broked and, well I'll find them about the time I get it painted!
















Depending on how they look along side the kit railings on the breach I may end up taking them off and replacing them also.


----------



## Dave621955

most of the handrails are on
































there are still a couple but I have to temporarily set the elevators in place first. I'm glad I replaced the originals - Thanks Luis!
The elevator pulleys needed some detail.








two cables instead of one


----------



## Auroranut

Simply stunning work Dave!!
You're taking an already impressive kit and are turning it into a work of art!
Good on you mate- not many people would modify the bejeezus out of a thousand dollar kit......

Chris.


----------



## surfsup

My thoughts exactly. Your are doing such a stunning job on this one.....Cheers mark


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks Mark and Chris, I'm glad your enjoying the build. And yes Chris, the first cut into the kit for a modification scared the crap out of me but then I figured it's only plastic (sort of, it's actually ABS the same thing waste water plumbing pipes are made out of) and can be fixed with a bit of cement or left under the shelf for the next person.

I got a couple more platforms done.
























And made up some new elevator gantry mounting points. The ones with the kit just didn't look right.


----------



## surfsup

Getting better and better each time I see him.....Cheers mark


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks Mark. 
Got the elevator pulleys and motors done.








































now to finishup the handrails


----------



## Dave621955

I think I'm about of handrails to replace!!








































I was talking to "Sea Dog" (owner) at the local hobby shop and auto body emporium this week and we figured I must have bought about fifty pounds of evergreen for modifications on this kit. Pretty soon I think there will be more white than black showing.


----------



## Dave621955

Well a few more....


----------



## surfsup

I thought I was mad. Brilliant job Dave.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks Mark, and yes you to are mad!!! But it is a unique and small group we belong to!

I got to quit with the detail.








































and this stuff you can't see without a flashlight as it's inside the frame rails.


----------



## Dave621955

After closer examination of the few pictures available on line, and Luis's masterpiece build of this gun I see the instructions have the front and rear center sections reversed..so.. out with the razor knife and saw.
Positions in the instructions:
















parts removed:








center pieces relocated to proper positions:








and a start in scratch building the front inside the frames catwalks and screen coverings.








Hopefully I'll have it finished by the end of next week. Then a couple weeks of paint and decales and ... what's next.


----------



## Dave621955

modifications and additions -- DONE! (I think??)
































And put together for final fitting before paint.
























And yes I guess you can see all the scratch built detail between the frame rails








Model group meeting / build at the house tomorrow and then to the garage for paint!! Then for decales which will be another feat in itself. Dave


----------



## John P

DAMN!!!!


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss

wow..looks awesome! had one thought come to me though. what about adding a couple of dabs of putty here and there on the catwalks before painting to make the grates look welded on?


----------



## Dave621955

The putty idea is great, thanks!!


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss

Dave621955 said:


> The putty idea is great, thanks!!


yup. no problem. cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## surfsup

All I can say is WOW...........Brilliant so far Dave.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks guys, I'd be getting close if I'd let well enough alone!!

BUT - I found a few things that NEED changing. Like, the equipment boxes on the rail coupler carts are in the wrong place. The one facing outboard is way to close to the front of the cart. When moving that back the handrailings are to large, scale wise and might as well be replaced at this time. Around the cart there should be a larger solid strip to boarder the expanded metal (see Hobbyboss's 1/72 scale. I think they have it right. ) And I'm not positive but being a welder in the iron mines for a few years I doubt that the equipment boxes would be fastened to only the expanded metal because of vibration and flex when fireing so I put O guage deck plating on the front of the carts where the foot traffic would be heavy and as a support under the boxes. 
















Also around the side frame mounting point I'd assume there would be large amounts of grease pumped there to lubricate the friction points (where the thing turns on the cart) so I put a grease catch ring there like on the LARGE iron mining shovels, it looks right anyway.








And I think we almost all agree (builders of this beast that is) that the shell holders mounted to the munition carts would "slide" over on to the loading platform and be positioned in front of the ram rod so - out with the band saw
















and on to making the new cart tops and sliding systems
















hopefully - if the phone stays quiet, or I don't answer it, I'll have the carts and loading platform finished tomorrow and on to the trunion modification that need attention!


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss

I admire your attention to detail Dave. Truly a man after my own heart lol. I honestly cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## Dave621955

thanks w-N-p, but honestly the detail is going to kill me.

I was able to rework the carts, shell cradles and platforms today
The carts:








the shell cradles:








together:








the next three show how the cart would roll up next to the loading platform, the platform would lower and the shell cradle slid out onto it and then the platform raised to ram rod the shell forward into the breach:
























If the weather stays crappy for a couple more days I should get caught up on reciently discovered modification points. Tomorrow the breach trunions.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss

I know what ya mean, Dave. I've been thinkin about some of the details on models i have planned in the near future and I can tell its gonna drive me crazy...the rest of the way at least.


----------



## Dave621955

I got some more details about the breach block trunion ladders and lifting hooks. They are wrong!! So--
The originals...








there should be only four "large" step platforms with a lifting frame in the center








this lifting frame should be much bigger
The originals removed....
















I made up the frame work for the step platforms with the lifting frames, note the lifting frames for the forward side of the trunions








decking on
















tomorrow night I hope to get the lifting hooks made and mounted, the step platforms mounted and puttied and the lower portion of the unit fabricated.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Wow, what an extraordinary amount of hand made detail.


----------



## surfsup

That is some stunning details Dave. I love looking at your work......Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks Mark and Xe, I think I see light at the end of the tunnel!!

I finished up the lifting frames and step platforms today
























And I redid the railings along the sides of the breach block trunion
Notice the uprights are inside the catwalk, they need to be on the outside and there should be some kind of railing system.








this is what I came up with, again thanks to some helpful pictures sent to me..
























Finish up the other side tomorrow and hopefull .... start dissasemble for priming.


----------



## Dave621955

Four ladders to modify and a few top of ladder handrails to build and it's off to paint. But for the most part I think she's done!


----------



## Ace Airspeed

Amazing! 

I can't wait to see this painted. 

Great work, Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks Ace. I can't wait either, I'm ready to build something that fits nicely on my workbench...

Got it primed yesterday in the garage..
































Base coat painted today in the garage... and moved back to the basement.
































It had to be painted in the garage since I used automotive base coat (custom mixed to match light german gray) and also I needed enough room to actually paint a car. Dang the thing is big...

Now to let it sit for a day and start with the decals and some very light weathering. Then flatcoat and put it together. Also I suppose I need to get the base track system made up.


----------



## surfsup

You might need to take out a Mortgage to pay for all the Paint you will need for this Beast........:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Dave621955

Hey Mark, I get by the gallon from the local auto parts store!

I was able to finish up on the track, less the weathering.
































As that awaits detailing, on to the decals.
































These are aftermarket since the kit comes with no decals. I got these from Peddinghaus-Decals in Germany and I'm not to impressed. They are super thin, silver a bunch and don't fit the places they should be, but that's just me and I'm not a pro at decale placement. Others seam to like them. We'll see.


----------



## John P

Man, you could have a field day weathering this baby!


----------



## Sgthawker

*Fantastic WIP*

This whole project is just astounding to me! Kudos to you Dave, what wonderful work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks for the comments guys..

Another fix it spot...will it ever end?








Well I have some of the initial weathering done..
































I know it looks a bit heavy but after bringing it out to the workshop and blowing it off with the air hose it looked pretty good, so I matte coated it
























--only eight--


----------



## Dave621955




----------



## wrk-N-prgrss

I've been trying to hold my comments until the finished product, but I've gotta say...this looks really great. Can't wait until you get all the weathering done and whatnot.


----------



## SteveR

Holy crap! That's not a gun, that's a building!


----------



## myk

*Ok - I've been secretly watching....*

this thing being built. I just can't believe my eyes at your work Dave.
I don't know how big this monster is, but when can we see the live test firing!
What an impressible, inspiring job. Thank you for sharing.
mike


----------



## John P

I don't think it's possible to weather this thing too heavily. It was outdoors, it was steel, and it was the size of a minesweeper. It HAD to have been well-weathered.


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks all, John, I thought the same so it is well weathered. And w-N-p I think it's done -- for now anyway. I think I'll do a bit more weathering and I do have to put together some army guys to show the full size of this thing. Steve, take a look at the Opel sitting up by the breach platform. It's there just for a size reference but it's a 1/35 scale servise two ton german truck. And Mike thanks for the comments, it's been a pleasure sharing the build with all, as far a test fireing wouldn't that be fun!!

Well here she is...

































































Now off to Utah with the HD for a few weeks. Time to get WARM and get away from the plastic for a bit. If any of ya'll are up in the UP of Michigan on the 20th I hopt to hae the Dora at the UP Scale Modelers contest in Marquette that Saturday..


----------



## CJTORINO

stunningly beautiful.
the craftmanship and detail are certainly first rate.

Well Done, Sir.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

Simply stunning....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I've never built a full on military piece before but this one's always been on my grail list.
Your build makes me want one even more!
Good luck at the comp mate. I hope you do well...

Chris.


----------



## John P

Just... wow!


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss

Incredible work. Can't stop lookin at 'er.


----------



## Ace Airspeed

Out of the park, Dave...................superbly well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955

Thank you all so much for the complements!!! It's been a pleasure to post here with you.

Well I entered it in the UPSM contest today. It took a first in 1/35 armor  and for some reason an overall best in show  which kinda surprised me since I know the caliber of the builders up here but I'm very grateful all the same.


















I'll be slowing down for the summer since the season is to short to spend in the basement but in order to keep in the game I'm starting on a new project - 1/144 F-18! Keep it small this time... Till later Dave


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss

Absolutely awesome build. Glad it did well in the competition.


----------



## Rondo

Astounding! You obviously did a lot of research and added a great deal to an already "ultra" kit. If that's not Best of Show I shudder to think what is.


----------



## Ace Airspeed

Congratulations, Dave. The model is *amazing.*

Very well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

I love the way it takes up the whole table!
Congratulations!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Hopefully you got the 18 wheeler required to transport this back to the Rental Place in time to avoid the late fees... : >)


----------



## surfsup

It is simply stunning work Dave and a big CONGRATS on the Awards. You deserve them.....Cheers Mark :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## SteveR

Yes, congratulations on the awards! Well-deserved!


----------



## Dave621955

Thank you all for the complements. 

One more show later this summer, Oshkosh WI. And then probably she'll have to move on to a new owner. Again thanks all. Dave


----------



## Dyonisis

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one to build huge models! I thought I was crazy to make a four foot X-wing from scratch, but with all the refitting you did would be just as herculean a task! This is true museum quality. I don't know how I could possibly top this, or any of the other fantastic builds I've seen here on hobbytalk! I love the gravel, and all the handrailing along with the weathering. You sir, are truly an artist! This inspires me to something similar with armour this summer if I can get my X-wing projects done. I just need to find some buyers for my kits once they become available so I can get enough money together to finish the other project cars that I started. Now if I could just sell guitars on this site....  I think I'll stick to making, and selling models here.  Thanks for showing this to us, and making it possible to see from start to finish. 

~ Chris​


----------



## tiking

Saw this when it first came out. My goodness this thing is massive.


----------



## youngtiger1

Dave, that is one big gun. I have a friend that build one but he build it OOB. You are doing some incredible things to this huge and expensive kit. So, where are you planing to put it? My local model shop has my friends built rain gun now, but its eating dust cause they don't have big enough case to put it in. 

Mike


----------

